# Lapdancing in Inverness



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Long shot but is there such an establishment? Got a lads weekend coming up there.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

T4_ANNI said:


> Long shot but is there such an establishment? Got a lads weekend coming up there.


Your having a laugh there T4. You could always take Big Mags fae the Garngad and Big Vera fae Paisley, I'm sure they would love to lap dance for you :doublesho


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

:lol:


That is all.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Lads weekend and you chose inverness? 
Bizarre 
Aberdeen would have been a better choice.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

47p2 said:


> Your having a laugh there T4. You could always take Big Mags fae the Garngad and Big Vera fae Paisley, I'm sure they would love to lap dance for you :doublesho


Ah, Big Vera - what a gal! :lol:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Stag do in Inverness? OK....

No such thing as a lap dancing bar... Which is strange considering the number of eastern Europeans and tourists!

Better bet would be Glasgow or Edinburgh for a stag do, I think in Inverness you are going to have to invent your own fun!


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Shug said:


> Lads weekend and you chose inverness?
> Bizarre
> Aberdeen would have been a better choice.


There's about 4 lapdance clubs in aberdeen but aberdeen is ****e for a night out.
Too much idiots and junkies and you can never get a taxi home


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

herbie147 said:


> There's about 4 lapdance clubs in aberdeen but aberdeen is ****e for a night out.
> Too much idiots and junkies and you can never get a taxi home


Just like Inverness, except the lapdancing bit.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

BJM said:


> Ah, Big Vera - what a gal! :lol:


Do you know Big Vera?

I would never admit to that if I were you


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

herbie147 said:


> There's about 4 lapdance clubs in aberdeen but aberdeen is ****e for a night out.
> Too much idiots and junkies and you can never get a taxi home


Too true I'm afraid
I actually like Perth for a night out


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I mind the taxi shortage but I never needed one when I lived there. 
Never had any problems goin out, but have in Inverness plenty times. Place can be an absolute nightmare, especially after an old firm game.


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Should have realised my question would have generated such a response:lol: I'm sure big Vera would be fine for some of the lads...not fussed :thumb:

We're playing golf in Aviemore, so Inverness it'll be for the nights out- was there last summer for a stag and I'd say it was a pretty reasonable venue as places in Scotland go!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

[email protected] lapdancing. I like looking at girls fannies.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Golf in Aviemore????, **** me I'd never go near the place unless I had my planks strapped to my feet.


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

lol nah no lap dancing in Inverness I'm afraid. Although i know of a few slags who would be keen haha

Inverness is not to bad for a night out from what i can remember as i just go out get so drunk i don't remember anything so.....


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

They are all weird bible bashers up there so there is more chance of Hell freezing over than a strip club ever opening in Inverness.

Terrible to say but Dundee is a good place for a night out, if you don't score there, you must be one ugly fecker. Only problem is 9 months later you will be doing pram and have the clap to boot. Dundee women are dirty, dirty, women.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

^ sounds good to me, will have to arrange a night out there :lol:


----------

